# Dependent visa



## Ruturaj.chougule (Jun 1, 2013)

My wife is planning to study in christchurch , will I be able to get a dependednt visa and will it allow me to work???????
Thx.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Ruturaj.chougule said:


> My wife is planning to study in christchurch , will I be able to get a dependednt visa and will it allow me to work???????
> Thx.


Yes it is possible to secure a Temporary Work Visa by joining a Partner in NZ who is on a study visa.
This would allow you to live and work in NZ and the length of visa granted would match the period of study granted for your wife's study visa.
This is available via the family stream, however there are conditions :-

Family Stream

As you can see it is only available where your wife is studying for a particular qualification related to an absolute skilled shortage or a post-grad qualification and you would also have to meet the requirements of a relationsip etc.


----------

